# Hello from Germany



## Rhiannon (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi there,

you may find it odd that I'm registering in an English-speaking forum and not a German one, but this forum seems to be rather well-frequented and interesting, so I thought I'd register here (mainly for the purpose of needing some advice, but I may stay for the fun ;-) )

I'm 33 years old, work as an office assistant in a real estate agency and am a single cat-mom of my two darlings, Tiger and Loona (see attachment... if it works ^^). They're both 14 years old but in extremely good shape for their age. They've gotten calmer (and fatter) with age, but they still chase each other around the apartment (especially at night, when I'm trying to sleep ;-) ). 

I'm now planning to introduce a kitten to them, which I'll write more on in a separate thread (as soon as I can).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Beautiful cats, although they do look a bit perturbed that you've disrupted their beauty sleep. :grin:


----------



## Rhiannon (Nov 12, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Beautiful cats, although they do look a bit perturbed that you've disrupted their beauty sleep. :grin:


lol, they do, don't they? For some reason, they always either make a stupid face, move their heads, blink or otherwise ruin what could have been a perfect photo ^^


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I get the best pictures when I get my girls to look up at something. 

But I usually get _one_ good picture for every 273 I take. :grin:


----------

